# What to do for stronger, longer nails?



## cablegiirl (Feb 27, 2008)

My nails are naturally pretty strong, but tend to peel on the edges, which make them uneven lengths. I had heard lightly filing them or tapping them on a hard surface causes them to grow more, so I've been lightly filing them daily. They ARE all the same length, however, they are shorter than ever!

I take Trader Joe's Women's High Potency Multi Vitamin, which helps them grow fast. So now that I'm going to stop the daily filing, does anyone have any suggestions for strengthening them so as not to peel?

bump!


----------



## JennBee (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you tried any kind of nail "treatments" yet, like strength base/topcoats or protective polishes? Just curious




Do you keep your nails bare, or polish and remove a lot, etc?


----------



## JordanGalore (Feb 28, 2008)

If you can, get a hold of Nail Tek Formula 2 or Intensive Therapy (they sell cheap at 8ty8beauty.com) use one of them for your nails. Every 5 days, remove it and redo it. Nail Tek is awesome. Or you can try Barielle Nail Rebuilding Protien as a weekly manicure. I think it'll help to try and do a nice quick manicure weekly or every other week if you can. You should also start using a cuticle oil or balm, keep your hands well moisturized, try to use less hand sanitizer as it can dry out your hands/nails and use a glass nail file on a weekly basis, not a daily basis. But if a nail breaks, then of course use the file, lol.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 28, 2008)

I highly recommend Sally Hansen Natural Nail Growth Activator. You can get it at any drugstore, it's a kind of seagreen coloured nail polish bottle. It's actually just a liquid that you paint on your bare nails and massage in for a few seconds.

I bought it wondering if it could possibly actually work, thinking it wouldn't but, "what the hell, I'll give it a shot." And it REALLY works. I was surprised!! I noticed, within a few days, a lot more length and strength. I'd for sure get it if I were you.


----------



## hc123 (Feb 28, 2008)

can't remember the brand, but it's called 'hard as nails'.. it stops mine from chipping on the corners.. since i sit on the computer for 10 hours a day, that was a major problem for me.. that's all i use.. it's a really good top coat too.. good luck with your search!


----------



## cablegiirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *JennBee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried any kind of nail "treatments" yet, like strength base/topcoats or protective polishes? Just curious



Do you keep your nails bare, or polish and remove a lot, etc? About a third of the time my nails are bare. The rest of the time is split between clear Sally Hansen Nailgrowth Miracle or Sally Hansen Maximum Growth polish (my fave is Sweet Tulip).



I try not to use remover more than every couple of weeks or so though, cause I know it's drying.I also use Solar Manicure sometimes. I was using it pretty regularly (almost every night before bed), but got out of the habit a few months ago.

Originally Posted by *JordanGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you can, get a hold of Nail Tek Formula 2 or Intensive Therapy (they sell cheap at 8ty8beauty.com) use one of them for your nails. Every 5 days, remove it and redo it. Nail Tek is awesome. Or you can try Barielle Nail Rebuilding Protien as a weekly manicure. I think it'll help to try and do a nice quick manicure weekly or every other week if you can. You should also start using a cuticle oil or balm, keep your hands well moisturized, try to use less hand sanitizer as it can dry out your hands/nails and use a glass nail file on a weekly basis, not a daily basis. But if a nail breaks, then of course use the file, lol. Great suggestions! I will see what I can find and I'll post the results later.THANKS!!!

Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I highly recommend Sally Hansen Natural Nail Growth Activator. You can get it at any drugstore, it's a kind of seagreen coloured nail polish bottle. It's actually just a liquid that you paint on your bare nails and massage in for a few seconds.
I bought it wondering if it could possibly actually work, thinking it wouldn't but, "what the hell, I'll give it a shot." And it REALLY works. I was surprised!! I noticed, within a few days, a lot more length and strength. I'd for sure get it if I were you.

SWEET! As I stated in another reply, I use several Sally Hansen products already and this I know I can get at the Rite Aid down the street.





Originally Posted by *hc123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can't remember the brand, but it's called 'hard as nails'.. it stops mine from chipping on the corners.. since i sit on the computer for 10 hours a day, that was a major problem for me.. that's all i use.. it's a really good top coat too.. good luck with your search! Yes, Hard As Nails is a Sally Hansen product (which seems to be pretty popular on this thread). I have two of them actually, but haven't used them in while... I'll try that tonight since it's what I've already got.THANKS ALL!!! I think we should make this a STICKY!!!??? But I'm not sure how to do that or what the guidelines are. Anyone???...


----------



## Wicked-W (Mar 1, 2008)

OPI nail Envy

Revlon Calciam Build

Witchcraft

and My Fav Mavala

Also Silca and Bioten Supplements help greatly and so does Omega3,6,9


----------



## cablegiirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I highly recommend Sally Hansen Natural Nail Growth Activator. You can get it at any drugstore, it's a kind of seagreen coloured nail polish bottle. It's actually just a liquid that you paint on your bare nails and massage in for a few seconds.
I bought it wondering if it could possibly actually work, thinking it wouldn't but, "what the hell, I'll give it a shot." And it REALLY works. I was surprised!! I noticed, within a few days, a lot more length and strength. I'd for sure get it if I were you.

This has AMAZING results!! The one I found is in a sea blue bottle (must have updated packaging or something??) and I swore I could notice growth after the first day! As the days turned into a week, I was SURE it was miraculous results!!! Now I am well on my way back to long, beautiful, strong nails!!THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH FOR THIS RECOMMENDATION!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (May 12, 2008)

I'm going to go get this Sally Hanson Activator stuff tommorrow



!


----------



## Bec688 (May 12, 2008)

The girls have recommended some great topical treatments, but a great thing to take internally is Colloidal Silica, you can get it in gel or tablet form. It's fantastic for connective tissues (eg hair,skin, nails). I take it everyday and I have seen such a HUGE difference in my nails, for work my hands are in water all the time, and this stuff has really strengthened my nails. It's fantastic for your skin and hair too. You can get silica at most health food stores. I suggest taking it in the gel form as it gets into the system quicker.


----------



## bulbul (May 17, 2008)

waw great recommendations, thanks all I suffer from weak nail for years I hope it works for me.


----------

